

Should the Director of National Intelligence Be Impeached for Lying to Congress? - Cmccann7
http://politix.topix.com/homepage/6485-should-director-of-national-intelligence-james-clapper-be-impeached-for-lying-to-congress-about-prism

======
mtgx
Him, Obama, most of the intelligence committee, including Dianne Feinstein,
and possibly even the FISA judges if they went along with the government even
if they thought the law and the warrants were unconstitutional.

All of them should be impeached. I'm surprised there's so little talk about
this. It's time to hand out real punishments for the Constitution oath
breakers, otherwise they'll continue to spit on it with every occasion.

------
Yaa101
Impeached by whom?

